# Blue-breasted Fairy Wren



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 11, 2020)

Blue-breasted Fairywren (Malurus pulcherrimus) perched on a branch in Southwestern Australia.

If you'd like to see more of my favourite birds from Australia please see - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/favourites - australia.html


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2020)

Great shot, Glenn. Beautiful bird.


----------

